
Show HN: BoxSync.co - Dropbox alternative, Sync files without cloud/servers - akkishore
https://boxsync.co
======
miles
Sounds interesting, but the site needs a _lot_ more information: how does it
work, who is behind it, etc. Right now the entire site appears to a splash
page with a signup form.

~~~
akkishore
We will be adding lot more information in the coming days. We will publish a
white paper on the backend tech to be completely transparent on how data is
being handled. Please bear with us. Please do signup so we can send you early
invite.

------
nicolasbistolfi
I worked on this concept for a while, it's very interesting to work over the
"fog" instead of the cloud. Calling fog to all those devices around you and
connected to your WiFi instead of devices on some datacenter, it's a nice and
interesting technology for distributed storage. If you think about how many
devices we've and the storage available on those, it's an interesting concept
to work on. Kudos to this guys.

~~~
akkishore
Thanks Nicolas for the wishes. We will do our best.

------
bigiain
Suggestion - I'm looking around for an alternative to Google Drive right now -
triggered by Google deprecating the old MacOS version and forcing me to
"upgrade", but that's largely (for me) a trigger for me to take the
opportunity to reduce my reliance on Google.

If there are other people in my position (and I hear people talking about
extricating themselves from Google's grip lately) - an alternative pitch might
be "Google Drive alternative" instead of "Dropbox alternative"...

~~~
akkishore
Thanks bigiain for the suggestion. Just mentioned so since Dropbox is in the
news. We are essentially an alternative to Dropbox, Google Drive, Microsoft
OneDrive.

------
O1111OOO
> BoxSync is available for Windows, Mac, Android and iOS. More platforms
> coming soon.

Very interested in this. Will wait for Linux support and how well it's
implemented.

Currently using Cryptomator in conjunction with cloud services. Even with
encryption at rest, I'd much rather do (as /u/nicolasbistolfi called it - did
he just coin a new phrase?) _fog_ syncing.

------
sidcool
Why cap bandwidth for free tier if no cloud is involve? Also more info on the
tech would help

~~~
akkishore
As mentioned in the other comment, cloud may be involved if personal machines
are behind firewall/NAT (all data to cloud will be encrypted and passed
through with no persistence what so ever). Although the product tries to punch
holes with UPnP, it may not always be successful. The other reason is for us
to make money. Any alternate monetisation ideas?

------
fiatjaf
If the sync is without servers, what is the service you're offering?

~~~
akkishore
The product enables you create a seamless personal cloud among your own
computers. Although there are no servers involved for storing the data, there
are servers involved for enabling seamless connection between your computers
when they are behind firewall/NAT.

